# TiVo Bolt power supply 12V-3A



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I was under the impression TiVo Bolt 500GB came with 12V-2A power supplies (from posts indicating some people bought or were using 3rd party power supplies, possibly for slightly more power hungry upgraded drives)

In case this is useful info, May 6, 2017 build Bolt 500GB came with a 12V-3A power supply.

Model NBS40C120300VU
Made in China by NetBlt


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

My 500gb launch bolt manufactured in August of 2015 has a 12V-3A power supply.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, thanks, perhaps I misread or these were some even earlier units.

EDIT: I went back and searched again and I think people may have been using 5A power supplies. 36W of the original should be able to handle any hard drive though. My Bolt 500GB is using 11W with original drive currently at setup screen.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

sfhub said:


> I was under the impression TiVo Bolt 500GB came with 12V-2A power supplies (from posts indicating some people bought or were using 3rd party power supplies, possibly for slightly more power hungry upgraded drives)


You might be remembering the early threads for the Roamio Basic which had a 12V-2A power supply and people were recommending a LiteOn 12V-2.5A power supply (some people swapped this power supply from their TA).

But I have seen some people post going with higher output power supplies for the Bolt too (BenQ was one I saw recently).

Scott


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> You might be remembering the early threads for the Roamio Basic which had a 12V-2A power supply and people were recommending a LiteOn 12V-2.5A power supply (some people swapped this power supply from their TA).


Thank you. That was it.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

My 500GB Bolt came with a 12V-3A
Recently got this for it:
Amazon.com: XINY AC 100-240V To DC 12V 8.5A Switching Power Supply Adapter DC 5.5mm X 2.5mm Plug 12V 8.5A Power Supply: Home Audio & Theater
12V-8.5A
Seems to work fine. May or may not be helping with my issues. Hard to tell.


----------

